# Katie Price and her pathetic search for media coverage.



## Locke (17 Sep 2009)

As it stands, I am sick to death of hearing about these nobodies and seeing them in every medium around.

But this attempt to seek attention is just sickening.

[broken link removed]



> [Speaking about her rape allegation] The glamour girl, better known as Jordan, also claimed she was "livid" the revelation had been "blown out of context".


 
This is a serious allegation is if it is true, she owes it to the victims of rape through out the world to come out and see the person punished.

To say it has been blown out of context is an insult to to the people who have suffered from one of the vilest crimes a human can commit.

If however, she is using it for column inches and it isn't true, then...well, what can you say?

Rant over.


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2009)

Totally agree. I am fed up of celebrities claiming to have been 'abused', suffered from an 'eating disorder', had a 'brush with cancer' and when you read further it is something minor they have blown up completely to grab a headline. These are real issues that have ruined people's lives and should not be used as publicity stunts by z list celebrities.

Not saying that all of these stories are made up or exaggerated, but some of them definitely are.


----------



## Ciaraella (17 Sep 2009)

I used to admire Jordan for her outspoken opinions and smart business head but in the last few years she's gone downhill, appearing to become obsessed with fame, money and having her face in every magazine. The rape claim is imo unbelieveable. This is a woman who told every minute of her life in her books and now all of a sudden she's come out with this claim at a time when public opinion has turned against her, looking for sympathy perhaps?


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2009)

I completely detest this woman and everything about her.  Nothing she does would surprise me as she has the instincts and reactions of an animal and even lower morals.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Sep 2009)

I just think she is sending out the wrong message, then again, drunken binges throughout her first pregnancy, too much plastic surgery, living a life in the media, sleeping with whoever, whenever.....actually she has always been sending out the wrong message!


----------



## Firefly (17 Sep 2009)

Stop buying the magazines, stop watching E4 and er stop dicussing them on internet forums


----------



## truthseeker (17 Sep 2009)

Firefly said:


> Stop buying the magazines, stop watching E4 and er stop dicussing them on internet forums


 
Few assumptions there!
I dont buy magazines or watch E4 and this is the first time Ive discussed it on an internet forum, but the reason I know about it at all is because its on the sky news website!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> ...but the reason I know about it at all is because its on the sky news website!!!


Say no more.


----------



## Locke (17 Sep 2009)

Firefly said:


> Stop buying the magazines, stop watching E4 and er stop dicussing them on internet forums


 
Stop buying newspapers? Stop looking at News Sites? Stop watching TV in general? She's everywhere.


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> ... She's everywhere.


She's not - and until some unhelpful person apparently part of a small subversive group with a Jordan fixation started this thread she wasn't on AAM either. 

Nor was she on the BBC, RTE, The Irish Times or any of their web-sites, but then I wasn't looking for stories about her or pictures of her.

Maybe you need to review your website, print and broadcast media subscriptions, or maybe there's another problem....


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2009)

You can't scan the magazines in a newsagents without Katie and Peter being plastered all over the front of half of them. I have no interest in them or their marriage break up and never read articles about them, but you'd have to go around with a blindfold on not to be aware of her and her deeply shallow life.


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> ...  Her and her *deeply shallow life*.


----------



## Sylvester3 (17 Sep 2009)

I seem to have missed most of these revelations, thankfully. I don't much care about the vapid, fame and fortune obsessed z-listers, but fortunately no one forces me to spend much time worrying about them either.


----------



## Locke (17 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> She's not - and until some unhelpful person apparently part of a small subversive group with a Jordan fixation started this thread she wasn't on AAM either.
> 
> Nor was she on the BBC, RTE, The Irish Times or any of their web-sites, but then I wasn't looking for stories about her or pictures of her.
> 
> Maybe you need to review your website, print and broadcast media subscriptions, or maybe there's another problem....


 
Ah yes, considering this is letting off steam I can post whatever I like in hear, it's my opinion, I'm sick of hearing about her.

Your little dig is pointless, and if you are annoyed about the thread that much. Don't bother posting on it.[broken link removed]


----------



## ney001 (17 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> She's not - and until some unhelpful person apparently part of a small subversive group with a Jordan fixation started this thread she wasn't on AAM either.
> 
> Nor was she on the BBC, RTE, The Irish Times or any of their web-sites, but then I wasn't looking for stories about her or pictures of her.
> 
> Maybe you need to review your website, print and broadcast media subscriptions, or maybe there's another problem....



[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> You can't scan the magazines in a newsagents without Katie and Peter being plastered all over the front of half of them. I have no interest in them or their marriage break up and never read articles about them, but you'd have to go around with a blindfold on not to be aware of her and her deeply shallow life.


 
I more or less agree with this.

For me, it's like sport - I have absolutely no interest in it but cannot fail to notice or be aware of the fact that so and so are playing whoever etc.

Buying a paper this morning, Price related headlines (in approx. 75mm font) screamed from the front pages of most of the 'papers' on the stand for example.


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> Ah yes, considering this is letting off steam I can post whatever I like in hear, it's my opinion, I'm sick of hearing about her.
> 
> Your little dig is pointless, and if you are annoyed about the thread that much. Don't bother posting on it.


 
I absolutely agree. The title of the post clearly indicated it was about Katie Price. No one forced anyone to open and read it.


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> ... I can post whatever I like in hear ...


Hey, I here you man. 


ney001 said:


> [broken link removed]


Well, like I posted above I wasn't searching for that stuff but thanks anyway, each to their own.


----------



## becky (17 Sep 2009)

I never buy these mags but while standing in line do read the headlines.

The other week one of them had Jade, the x husband and Kerry Katona on the front page.  

I made a remark to myself that it was another slow news day.  

The people who work for these mags must have wet themselves when Wacko died.


----------



## Locke (17 Sep 2009)

> Quote *Mathepac*:
> Originally Posted by *Locke* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=932172#post932172
> _... I can post whatever I like in hear ..._
> 
> Hey, I here you man.


 

Seriously, is that is the best point you can make, that I made a typo? Well done. Top Class.


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2009)

Out of curiosity, Mathepac, why did you post that it wasn't on various websites, if you hadn't even checked them?


----------



## Ciaraella (17 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> Ah yes, considering this is letting off steam I can post whatever I like in hear, it's my opinion, I'm sick of hearing about her.
> 
> Your little dig is pointless, and if you are annoyed about the thread that much. Don't bother posting on it.


 

Hear hear. Letting off steam is for having a bit of a shout and a rant about things that annoy you. Katie Price annoys me, and people who give out about threads annoy me, there's killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## truthseeker (17 Sep 2009)

Back to the original topic - Katie Price has used the media to make herself a millionaire, thats all there is to her various antics.
Its a fine example of postmodernism and the culture of celebrity - she is famous for being famous. Not for having any talent in any area. Even her origins are fame for artificially pumped up breasts.


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> I completely detest this woman and everything about her.  Nothing she does would surprise me as she has the instincts and reactions of an animal and even lower morals.


 She speaks very highly of you...


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Back to the original topic - Katie Price has used the media to make herself a millionaire, thats all there is to her various antics.
> Its a fine example of postmodernism and the culture of celebrity - she is famous for being famous. Not for having any talent in any area. Even her origins are fame for artificially pumped up breasts.


 
Absolutely agree. Her only talent is for self promotion and a complete inability to draw the line at anything that will gain her some publicity.


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> She speaks very highly of you...


 
Well assuming she wears ridiculously oversized heels, she probably 'speaks highly' of a lot of people...

groan


----------



## truthseeker (17 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well assuming she wears ridiculously oversized heels, she probably 'speaks highly' of a lot of people...
> 
> groan


 

double groan!!!!!! That was not good!!!


----------



## RMCF (17 Sep 2009)

Good to see that police in the UK have spoke to her about her alleged rape(s).

If she has made this claim in the papers, are they able to force her to name the person(s) concerned? I'd love it if she had to either name the person(s) or else admit that she lied to gain publicity.

I just found it sad that she is able to say "I was raped, more than once" in national media outlets, and do it so matter-of-fact.


----------



## ringledman (17 Sep 2009)

These celebs offer nothing to society. Unfortunately our chav parts of society seem to support their existence.


----------



## Chocks away (17 Sep 2009)

Does Jordan ever sing the old Smokey Robinson/Miracles song "You only build me up to tear me down"? Or is her head too far up her fundament to get the high notes?


----------



## RMCF (18 Sep 2009)

ringledman said:


> These celebs offer nothing to society. Unfortunately our chav parts of society seem to support their existence.



The worrying thing is, and you see it now on TV chat shows/discussions, so many youngsters now want to be these celebs.

We are now creating a generation who see talentless people, like Jordan, Kerry Cantona and Jade Goody, become millionaires over the space of a year or two simply for getting plastic tits, appearing in the gutter press every day and going on a reality TV show. Why would they aspire to go to university and become doctors, accountants, engineers, professors etc, when this life is so much easier?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2009)

There is something vaguely familiar about these "rape claims". First the "I was raped" headline...then the follow up where she says it's someone famous but she will never tell. Followed in this case by an appearance on the Wright Show...the same show, I believe that "inadvertantly" named the alleged rapist in the previous case.

My knowledge is vague because while I read the headlines I don't actually read the stories. I work in a shop that sells newspapers/magazines and my main task of each day is to lay them out and pack them up again, I can't HELP but see them. :-(


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2009)

I once visited with a friend in the UK for a number of days and the only book in the bathroom was Jordans autobiography. Over the course of a few days I read bits and pieces of it. It seemed to mostly consist of:

I slept with such and such a guy and he treated me badly, I slept with such and such a guy and he was rubbish in bed, I slept with such and such a guy and he had small equipment, I slept with such and such a guy and he was mean to me etc....

I couldnt help but think that its actually surprising that she gets anyone to sleep with her anymore considering all she does afterwards is publically slate them!!!


----------



## liaconn (18 Sep 2009)

The sad thing is, she has three young children, one of them in need of special care. I think she is a disgrace as a mother and I wonder how her kids will feel in years to come when they read about her antics. She is an appalling example to them.


----------



## Latrade (18 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> ....
> 
> I couldnt help but think that its actually surprising that she gets anyone to sleep with her anymore considering all she does afterwards is publically slate them!!!


 
Not being one for sweeping generalisations...but maybe you underestimate the shallowness of some members of the masculine gender.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2009)

Latrade said:


> Not being one for sweeping generalisations...but maybe you underestimate the shallowness of some members of the masculine gender.


 
Yes, you are probably right.....

I suppose that many of her partners are of a similar ilk to the lady herself, as in, all publicity is good publicity, so long as your name is being mentioned it doesnt matter whats being said.


----------



## Chocks away (18 Sep 2009)

Latrade said:


> Not being one for sweeping generalisations...but maybe you underestimate the shallowness of some members of the masculine gender.


Many scientists say that men are genetically programmed to spread their seed. If genetics play so much of a role, then, taking boobs and gravity into account, the said lady's lineage could finish up as quadrupeds further down the line.


----------



## demoivre (18 Sep 2009)

*Re: Katie Price and her pathetic search for media coverage*

What's pathetic is there is clearly a big demand by the general public for the magazines / tabloids that she appears in. If there wasn't she wouldn't be in them full stop. I take my hat off to her - if she can make millions by taking advantage of others peoples interest in her life fair play to her.


----------



## RMCF (18 Sep 2009)

What I can't understand, and why I think the whole rape claim was just to get her back above Peter Andre in the headlines count, is why it was important to say that her alleged raper was a 'well known celeb'.

Surely if a woman has been raped it doesn't matter one bit if he was a celeb, or a total unknown. Why would she raise this point, other than to draw as much attention to the fact as possible?

She has caused damage to those women who have been raped before, and those that try to help women confront their attackers and bring them to justice. By saying now she wish she had never mentioned it just because the police are asking questions makes me think that perhaps it was all a fabrication to gain publicity. No such thing as bad publicity when you are a celeb.


----------



## liaconn (18 Sep 2009)

I think, as bubbly scot said, she is trying to emulate a similar situation from several years ago where much mystery and speculation built up over an alleged rape of one celebrity by an unnamed other celebrity.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2009)

I think in that particular case that the man in question was never charged but he lost his career over it, although his girlfriend at the time used the opportunity to springboard herself into the public eye off his bad publicity.


----------



## liaconn (18 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> although his girlfriend at the time used the opportunity to springboard herself into the public eye off his bad publicity.


 
Yes, talking of pointless celebrities, prepared to do anything to feature in the gutter press.................


----------



## truthseeker (18 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> Yes, talking of pointless celebrities, prepared to do anything to feature in the gutter press.................


 
Exactly, birds of a feather and all that........


----------



## MrMan (18 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> Yes, talking of pointless celebrities, prepared to do anything to feature in the gutter press.................


 
and lets not forget, possible rape victims. Whatever peoples distaste for how others live their lives lets try and keep some perspective.


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I once visited with a friend in the UK for a number of days and the only book in the bathroom was Jordans autobiography.


I was saddened on holidays to see how most people's reading materials seemed to comprise of these celeb thrash biographies, Jordan, Katona, and a whole raft of Irish & UK sports people. Doesn't anyone read anymore?


----------



## mathepac (19 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> ... Doesn't anyone read anymore?


Apparently not, hence the attraction of the slurry-bios. Allegedly they are often co-authored / ghost-written by tabloid journalists so they consist of short words strung together alliteratively in a large type-face, illustrated by blurry pictures taken with telephoto lenses, captioned "Me Age 16", "Me an' Him", "Me an' Them", "Me", "Me in my first bikini (I was less smart then and didn't know a bikini had two parts)".


----------



## liaconn (19 Sep 2009)

MrMan said:


> and lets not forget, possible rape victims. Whatever peoples distaste for how others live their lives lets try and keep some perspective.


 
I was talking about the girlfriend of the alleged rapist, not his victim.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> I was saddened on holidays to see how most people's reading materials seemed to comprise of these celeb thrash biographies, Jordan, Katona, and a whole raft of Irish & UK sports people. Doesn't anyone read anymore?


 
I do!! 

Actually last year on my holidays there were 12 copies of the same Harry Potter book being read around the pool, in 4 different languages


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2009)

mathepac said:


> Apparently not, hence the attraction of the slurry-bios. Allegedly they are often co-authored / ghost-written by tabloid journalists so they consist of short words strung together alliteratively in a large type-face, illustrated by blurry pictures taken with telephoto lenses, captioned "Me Age 16", "Me an' Him", "Me an' Them", "Me", "Me in my first bikini (I was less smart then and didn't know a bikini had two parts)".


While I despair about the content, I wouldn't slag off the journalists who do the writing. It is very, very difficult to write in Plain English, and tabloid journalists are frequently very expert at this. Remember the oul joke about 'I didn't have time to write you a short letter, so I'm writing you a long one instead' (which has been variously attributed to Pascal, Pliny, Mark Twain & Samuel Johnson).


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Remember the oul joke



Awww - I was expecting: "What do you call an owl with a low voice?"

A growl.


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> Awww - I was expecting: "What do you call an owl with a low voice?"
> 
> A growl.


You're a hoot.


----------



## casiopea (23 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> It is very, very difficult to write in Plain English, and tabloid journalists are frequently very expert at this. Remember the oul joke about 'I didn't have time to write you a short letter, so I'm writing you a long one instead' (which has been variously attributed to Pascal, Pliny, Mark Twain & Samuel Johnson).



Sorry for taking this off-topic but Im currently reading Steven Kings book "On Writing", it talks about how to write brief prose in plain English.  Im not a fan of his work normally (though he has written some great stuff like "the Shawshank Redemption" and "Stand by me") but his book on writing is very good.  Very interesting even if you are not into writing.
cas


----------



## mathepac (23 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> While I despair about the content, I wouldn't slag off the journalists who do the writing...


I don't think I did slag them off, in fact if anything my remarks are complimentary as their work and their publications show remarkable similarities with those of a long-established, world-renowned publisher of specialist books.


 An eye-catching colour cover
 Large colour illustrations on the odd-numbered pages (3,5,7, etc.)
 Large type-face
 Short words
 Short sentences
 Short paragraphs
 Simple, recyclable story-lines with fairy-tale qualities
 Familiar, one-dimensional, interchangeable characters (Tom & Anne, Joe & Mary, Pat & Jo, Jo & Mary, Tom & Joe, etc.)
*** Apologies for the multi-syllable words above (sorry about the long words)
 A shallow princess of some kind (any kind really)
 A villain of some kind (wealthy, powerful, vain, cruel, self-serving (sorry, selfish), say a football club owner, a record-company executive)
 Small format pages for ease of use (suitable for small hands with yet-to-develop fine motor skills or single-handed use by adults with tins of Dutch Gold / Big Macs on the go)
Granted there are differences (Ladybird Books don't publish offensive, racist, sexist or sexually explicit content for example and are aimed at educating and developing the minds and literacy skills of their readership) but I think the other comparisons are valid.


----------



## Complainer (24 Sep 2009)

casiopea said:


> Sorry for taking this off-topic but Im currently reading Steven Kings book "On Writing", it talks about how to write brief prose in plain English.  Im not a fan of his work normally (though he has written some great stuff like "the Shawshank Redemption" and "Stand by me") but his book on writing is very good.  Very interesting even if you are not into writing.
> cas


Thanks for the tip, I've ordered the book from the library.


----------



## Nedtastic (25 Sep 2009)

casiopea said:


> Sorry for taking this off-topic but Im currently reading Steven Kings book "On Writing", it talks about how to write brief prose in plain English. Im not a fan of his work normally (though he has written some great stuff like "the Shawshank Redemption" and "Stand by me") but his book on writing is very good. Very interesting even if you are not into writing.
> cas


 

You mean *'Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption'* I presume ..... Oh and I also presume you mean his novella *'The Body'* which was made into the movie 'Stand By Me'. Seems to me that being _'not a fan of his work'_ translates roughly into not having much of a clue about his work at all.


----------



## Sunny (25 Sep 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> You mean *'Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption'* I presume ..... Oh and I also presume you mean his novella *'The Body'* which was made into the movie 'Stand By Me'. Seems to me that being _'not a fan of his work'_ translates roughly into not having much of a clue about his work at all.


 
Are you Stephen King or something?


----------



## Purple (25 Sep 2009)

Sunny said:


> Are you Stephen King or something?



LOL 
Post of the week


----------



## liaconn (25 Sep 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> You mean *'Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption'* I presume ..... Oh and I also presume you mean his novella *'The Body'* which was made into the movie 'Stand By Me'. Seems to me that being _'not a fan of his work'_ translates roughly into not having much of a clue about his work at all.


 
What is the point of this post? Apart from being rude and pedantic?


----------



## Nedtastic (25 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> LOL
> Post of the week


 ............. maybe in your own little world ..........


----------



## Nedtastic (25 Sep 2009)

liaconn said:


> What is the point of this post? Apart from being rude and pedantic?


 

Quoting an authors work in terms of the screenplays they were adapted into seems a little misleading to me .... call it rude if you like but a real fan of his work would find it hard to let that go.


----------



## Nedtastic (25 Sep 2009)

Sunny said:


> Are you Stephen King or something?


 

If I was, I doubt I'd be on here reading a thread about Katie Price and her pathetic search for media coverage.


----------



## Sunny (25 Sep 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> ............. maybe in your own little world ..........


 


Nedtastic said:


> Quoting an authors work in terms of the screenplays they were adapted into seems a little misleading to me .... call it rude if you like but a real fan of his work would find it hard to let that go.


 


Nedtastic said:


> If I was, I doubt I'd be on here reading a thread about Katie Price and her pathetic search for media coverage.


 
Thanks for making me laugh on this dreary Friday!


----------



## mathepac (25 Sep 2009)

sunny said:


> thanks for making me laugh on this dreary friday!


+1


----------



## Purple (25 Sep 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> Quoting an authors work in terms of the screenplays they were adapted into seems a little misleading to me .... call it rude if you like but a real fan of his work would find it hard to let that go.



Are you the inspration of "Misery" then?


----------



## liaconn (25 Sep 2009)

purple said:


> are you the inspration of "misery" then?


 

lol.


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you the inspration of "Misery" then?



As Frank Slade might say, Hoo-ah!


----------



## Pique318 (25 Sep 2009)

Maybe 'The Sparrows Are Flying Again' ?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Sep 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> call it rude if you like but a real fan of his work would find it hard to let that go.


 
I let it go. And I assure you I am a real fan of his work, but I do prefer the earlier stuff, call me old fashioned but there was a certain sharpness and wit about the stuff that was written when he was coked up to the eyeballs and an alcoholic to boot, just seems to have lost the edge when he dealt with his addictions.


----------



## Nedtastic (28 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> Are you the inspration of "Misery" then?


 

It's possible ... I'd have a similar girth to Annie Wilkes.


----------



## ney001 (1 Oct 2009)

Back to Ms Price, I read yesterday that she 'inadvertently' dropped the alleged rapists name whilst filming her new documentary.  All crew members have been sworn to secrecy etc etc, the reality is that in a few weeks this guys name will be out there - nobody will keep that to themselves and most of the papers already know who he is.  There will be no proof of anything nor charges but he will more than likely be forever associated with her rape! .  There are already a couple of names being thrown about - what an absolute disgrace, this woman hadn't got the balls to go and report it at the time, nor will she report it now and yet she sees fit to namedrop! 

I wish she'd go back to the gutter where she and others of her ilk belong!


----------



## truthseeker (1 Oct 2009)

I read that somewhere last week or the week before, and also that people who were speculating on sites like twitter may be open to being sued for their speculations.


----------



## casiopea (1 Oct 2009)

Nedtastic said:


> You mean 'Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption' I presume ..... Oh and I also presume you mean his novella 'The Body' which was made into the movie 'Stand By Me'. Seems to me that being 'not a fan of his work' translates roughly into not having much of a clue about his work at all.





Nedtastic said:


> Quoting an authors work in terms of the screenplays they were adapted into seems a little misleading to me .... call it rude if you like but a real fan of his work would find it hard to let that go.



Ned - in the spirit of brief prose - calm down.


----------



## ney001 (1 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I read that somewhere last week or the week before, and also that people who were speculating on sites like twitter may be open to being sued for their speculations.



This is what she is caused, instead of saying some guy raped her, she had to say it was a celeb which causes more intense speculation, now it's a Scottish celeb & it's only a matter of time before his name is actually out there and he is forced to defend himself.


----------



## Nedtastic (2 Oct 2009)

casiopea said:


> Ned - in the spirit of brief prose - calm down.


 

Casiopea - In keeping with that spirit - O K - (Big fan of Japanese Free Jazz too by the way.)


----------

